# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  هدف المريخ في مباراته ضد الهلال في الدورة الثانية من ممتاز 2019- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يهزم الهلال بهدف السماني ويتوج بالدوري الممتاز





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الف مليااااااار مبرووووك حصاد الموسم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور يازعيم والف الف مبروووووووووووووووك

*

----------

